# Why Does My Cursor Keep Moving On Its Own?



## johnlogan (Mar 10, 2006)

I own an "Acer Aspire 1710 Model# DT3" laptop.

Ever since I bought it brand new, there's been an annoying problem with it whenever I'm writing text... For example when filling out this very form right now, or writing email, or writing in Word doucuments etc.

What happens is while I'm writing, the cursor will for some strange reason jump to another part of the text, or even completely out of the program I'm writing in.

At first I thought it was me because I'm not exactly a Mavis Bacon! 

But then I noticed this was happening on it's own. There's no particular pattern that I can spot... like hitting certain keys at the same time or anything.

One thing is for sure... it's bloody annoying because I always type full sentences/paragraphs looking at the keyboard. Once I've brain dumped everything out my head, I then look up at the screen... only to find that the cursor has jumped and my 11th sentence is mixed up with my 3rd sentence (just an example).

If you could help me out with this one, I'll fly over there and give ya a massive KISS!

On second thoughts... a big thank you will do! 

John


----------



## georgeburfield (Mar 9, 2006)

john ive got the answer your got a ghost in your computer who does not like what your writing try exorcize your computer if that does not work treat yoursllf to a new one.GLAD TO BE OF HELP


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Probably the usual problems most folks have with touch pads on laptops.

Your thumbs!

You might try a test and put a credit card over the touch pads for a while to see if the problem stops. If so, your thumbs may be hitting the touch pad.

A few options are:

See of the machine has an easy way to disable the touch pad?
Turn off the touch pad in the device manager, however, this can be a problem at times. You will need an external mouse if you do this and you might have issues when the machine starts until the mouse drivers load.
Prop the back of the machine up 1-1.5" and see if the angle helps.
Use the machine on a lower surface.

JamesO


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe you can use the buttons at the base of the LCD panel to turn off the touchpad. There may also be an Fn key macro to do the same but I'm not sure. I own and Acer myself and use both the touchpad and an external mouse, sometimes both at once!


----------



## johnlogan (Mar 10, 2006)

JamesO said:


> Probably the usual problems most folks have with touch pads on laptops.
> 
> Your thumbs!
> 
> ...


I'll try turning off the mouse pad, I never use it, just an external cordless mouse. Touch pads annoy the hell out of me so if that's the problem, I'll be killing 2 birds with one stone.

Thx for the feedback!


----------



## johnlogan (Mar 10, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I believe you can use the buttons at the base of the LCD panel to turn off the touchpad. There may also be an Fn key macro to do the same but I'm not sure. I own and Acer myself and use both the touchpad and an external mouse, sometimes both at once!


Thank you so much for the tips, I'll implement them and let you know the results...WOW! You'll never guess what just happened! 

Now that I'm concious of the touch pad, I just noticed that I did touch it ever so lightly while writing this... and boom! Bobs ya uncle! there goes mt cursor again!

I'll turn of the touch pad. Thank you so much to everyone who contributed.

John


----------



## Faldr (Mar 10, 2006)

johnlogan said:


> I own an "Acer Aspire 1710 Model# DT3" laptop.
> 
> Ever since I bought it brand new, there's been an annoying problem with it whenever I'm writing text... For example when filling out this very form right now, or writing email, or writing in Word doucuments etc.
> 
> ...



HAHAH I wouldn't even own a comp if mine did that to me, I might not even bother searching for patterns. I;m to lazy to see if any solution has been given for you but god bless you if not.

*Edit* And me being the person I am I felt interested to read it afterwards....Congrats, tell your thumbs to lay off the pads for me will ya? Idle thumbs?


----------

